# New 828 Lever adjustment



## EgregiousAardvark (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a new 828 Power Max that is an absolute beast. (Why did I wait so long to upgrade?). However I find the throttle and auger hand controls to be tiring. The amount of pressure to hold against the spring is surprisingly large. When I let go, they fly back and there's an audible click my neighbors could hear 3 houses down. Is this expected behavior? Is there an adjustment I can make? 

TIA


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

THIS references the "hard to hold" handle / its the spring. Warranty work is recommended





SOLVED: 2021 Toro 824 brand new out-of-the-box auger - Fixya


2021 Toro 824 brand new out-of-the-box auger Interlock handle will not lockdown.... engine not running - Toro Garden question




www.fixya.com


----------



## EgregiousAardvark (Dec 1, 2019)

LenD said:


> Warranty work is recommended


I was afraid of that, of course. But good to know it's not imagined. Thanks!


----------

